
Space and Time (1908) [pdf] - origgm
https://www.minkowskiinstitute.org/mip/MinkowskiFreemiumMIP2012.pdf
======
origgm
[pg 39] "From now onwards space by itself and time by itself will recede
completely to become mere shadows and only a type of union of the two will
still stand independently on its own."

